# AMD Software GPU-Z



## regorwin56 (Apr 3, 2022)

After AMD changed the name of the original driver from Radeon Software to AMD Software in the 22.3.1 version of the display driver, although it is still the Adrenalin driver, GPUZ recognized the driver after the renaming from 22.3.1 as the Crimson driver.

The attached picture is my graphics card RX 550 running on GPUZ version 2.43 and later after I updated to GPUZ version 2.45 released on March 25, it still recognized as Crimson driver instead of Adrenalin driver. I want to ask if others have encountered it this problem.


----------



## Naki (Apr 3, 2022)

Same here:


----------



## Divide Overflow (Apr 3, 2022)

I don't really see it as a "problem" but yes, it is listed as (Crimson 22.3.1) for me as well.
A minor inaccuracy in naming that hopefully W1zzard can correct later.  All the key info is still correct.


----------



## regorwin56 (Apr 3, 2022)

Divide Overflow said:


> I don't really see it as a "problem" but yes, it is listed as (Crimson 22.3.1) for me as well.
> A minor inaccuracy in naming that hopefully W1zzard can correct later.  All the key info is still correct.


Yes, the graphics card parameters are still normal, but there is an error in the driver name recognition part

RX590   Win 11 22.3.1
RX6800 Win 10 22.3.1



Naki said:


> Same here:


thank you for your help


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 4, 2022)

Confirmed, this is a bug, will fix


----------



## Naki (Apr 4, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Confirmed, this is a bug, will fix


Great!  Thanks @W1zzard for the very quick reply.


----------



## Naki (May 5, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Confirmed, this is a bug, will fix



Fixed now in latest version released today! 
Thank you -->


----------



## W1zzard (May 5, 2022)

Confirmed, thank you.

When you go into Radeon Settings, the About page .. it still says "Adrenalin", right?


----------



## Naki (May 5, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Confirmed, thank you.
> 
> When you go into Radeon Settings, the About page .. it still says "Adrenalin", right?



Sorry, no idea how to reach this?
Please give specific steps, starting from right-clicking the Windows OS desktop. (Using Windows 10 OS on this PC, Windows 11 on my others.)

From what I tried, I must say I do not see "Adrenalin" anywhere, but I do not see any other (known to me) code names either.


----------



## W1zzard (May 5, 2022)

Naki said:


> Sorry, no idea how to reach this?
> Please give specific steps starting from right-clicking the Windows OS desktop.


Right click desktop - Radeon Settings - Some gearwheel icon I think, the same page that shows the version checker


----------



## Naki (May 5, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Right click desktop - Radeon Settings - Some gearwheel icon I think, the same page that shows the version checker



No such thing in my right click menu, sorry.
Says -- AMD Radeon Software instead.
When I open that, then go to Detailed view of version, no code names of any kind show (Adrenalin, or others).

Please note this is on my PC with *older *AMD Radeon drivers, because those from May 2021 happen to be latest for AMD Radeon R9 300 Series. 
(AMD stopped updating the drivers for both 300 Series, as well as 200 Series then.)

I can check my 2nd PC with RX 480 card later on, but not today. (too much overdue work still left..  )


----------



## W1zzard (May 5, 2022)

Naki said:


> Says -- AMD Radeon Software instead.


Same thing, I have no Radeon PC available at this time, all busy benching



Naki said:


> When I open that, then go to Detailed view of version, no code names of any kind show (Alrenalin, or others).


Screenshot please


----------



## Naki (May 5, 2022)

Screenshot added above.


----------



## W1zzard (May 5, 2022)

That's the right screenshot, but 21.5.2 .. didn't you have 22.3.2 installed recently?


----------



## stanchev36 (May 5, 2022)

It's showing Adrenalin instead Crimson on 2.46.


----------



## Naki (May 5, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> That's the right screenshot, but 21.5.2 .. didn't you have 22.3.2 installed recently?



Right -- that is on another PC, screenshot:
(I have TWO PCs here side by side, one has an older AMD Radeon GPU model but slightly newer Intel CPU, the other - a slightly newer AMD Radeon GPU, but older Intel CPU.  )






Screenshots from other PC Radeon Settings, indeed "Adrenalin" is mentioned as you say.


----------



## W1zzard (May 5, 2022)

Awesome, thanks, so it's still called "Adrenalin Edition", maybe they'll be removing that in a future build


----------



## regorwin56 (May 6, 2022)

stanchev36 said:


> It's showing Adrenalin instead Crimson on 2.46.
> 
> View attachment 246205


GPUZ has been fixed


----------



## Naki (May 6, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Awesome, thanks, so it's still called "Adrenalin Edition", maybe they'll be removing that in a future build



You are quite welcome.  

Why do you think they will drop it, please?
Are you seeing internal (NDA?  ) docs from AMD saying newer Radeon drivers version(s) will lack the "Adrenalin" code name, and/or will use some other, newer code name later on this year?
(OR next year/etc)

@regorwin56 -- thanks for your confirmation.


----------



## W1zzard (May 6, 2022)

AMD Re-brands Radeon Software to Simply "AMD Software"
					

AMD with its Version 22.3.1 driver release, announced the re-branding of AMD Radeon Software to simply AMD Software. Over the years, Radeon Software grew into something beyond simply GPU drivers and software strictly related to the GPU and display—it is now an all-encompassing suite of software...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## regorwin56 (May 7, 2022)

GPU Z picture after repair


----------



## regorwin56 (May 10, 2022)

Naki said:


> Fixed now in latest version released today!
> Thank you -->


Can you help to capture a picture with the temperature display not turned on at the top, using 21.5.2 and GPUZ2.46


----------



## Naki (May 10, 2022)

Yes, sure -- please go to Sensors tab and remove showing the GPU temp in title-bar. 

Like this:


----------



## regorwin56 (May 10, 2022)

Naki said:


> Yes, sure -- please go to Sensors tab and remove showing the GPU temp in title-bar.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> View attachment 246941



I want 390+21.5.2 in GPUZ 2.46. Turn off the temperature display and the GPUZ version above will appear


----------



## Naki (May 10, 2022)

regorwin56 said:


> I want 390+21.5.2 in GPUZ 2.46. Turn off the temperature display and the GPUZ version above will appear



No idea what that means, sorry? What are you asking here? OR are you reporting something? Unclear.

Please use (proper) English language, so everyone here can understand you.


----------



## regorwin56 (May 10, 2022)

After turning off the temperature like the picture of 001, use the computer of R9 390 and 21.5.2 to take a picture of GPUZ 2.46 (like the picture of 002)





Naki said:


> No idea what that means, sorry? What are you asking here? OR are you reporting something? Unclear.
> 
> Please use (proper) English language, so everyone here can understand you.


----------



## Naki (May 10, 2022)

And? What exactly is wrong here? I see nothing wrong in your screenshot #2.

Please note when you disable GPU temp showing in window title, GPU-Z will revert to showing the *GPU-Z program version* in the window title.
This is normal behaviour, and as expected.
If you want to change this to show your GPU model in the window title, I don't think you can do that, sorry. 

If you want to take screenshots of other programs on your PC, then GPU-Z is not the correct way.
It can take screenshots only of its own window(s).

To take screenshots of anything, I am using Dropbox screenshoter, Cloud.Mail.RU screenshoter on my own Windows 10/11 PCs here. 
(Occasionally, very rarely I use MS OneDrive screenshoter, mostly not on my own PCs but family ones.)

You can try this one too:








						TPUCapture Screenshot Utility (2.0) Download
					

This is our own, free, screenshot software which can    save files as JPG, GIF or PNG   upload images directly to TechPowerUp Free Image Hosting, wit




					www.techpowerup.com
				




If you mean for me to do that, sure, here it is -->


----------



## regorwin56 (May 10, 2022)

Naki said:


> And? What exactly is wrong here? I see nothing wrong in your screenshot #2.
> 
> Please note when you disable GPU temp showing in window title, GPU-Z will revert to showing the *GPU-Z program version* in the window title.
> This is normal behaviour, and as expected.
> ...


yeah like this i want you to do it



Naki said:


> And? What exactly is wrong here? I see nothing wrong in your screenshot #2.
> 
> Please note when you disable GPU temp showing in window title, GPU-Z will revert to showing the *GPU-Z program version* in the window title.
> This is normal behaviour, and as expected.
> ...


thank you for your help Thx


----------



## Naki (May 14, 2022)

@W1zzard -- all is fine with newer May 2022 AMD Radeon drivers too! 
(And AMD did not yet drop the "Adrenalin" or "Radeon" part from their drivers, I guess they will do it later this year.)


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 14, 2022)

Naki said:


> @W1zzard -- all is fine with newer May 2022 AMD Radeon drivers too!
> (And AMD did not yet drop the "Adrenalin" or "Radeon" part from their drivers, I guess they will do it later this year.)


The control panel is still internally known as CCC


----------



## P4-630 (May 14, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> CCC



Ah , I remember the old days when I had ATi GPU's, Ati Overdrive


----------



## Naki (May 14, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> The control panel is still internally known as CCC



Could be, but it does not show to the end-users.


----------



## regorwin56 (May 14, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Ah , I remember the old days when I had ATi GPU's, Ati Overdrive
> 
> View attachment 247387


This reminds me of the ATi Catalyst  Control Center before
(Image is what I use HD5770 use ATi Catalyst 10.8)

Here is a picture of GPUZ using Catalyst driver



Naki said:


> Could be, but it does not show to the end-users.


yes sometimes see CCC


----------



## ARF (May 14, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 247387



The design and overall look of this control panel is outstanding. I wish the modern control panels looked similar. But hey... modern means ugly


----------



## regorwin56 (May 14, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Ah , I remember the old days when I had ATi GPU's, Ati Overdrive
> 
> View attachment 247387


I like this control panel design


----------

